# washington county report



## bubba10point (Oct 19, 2009)

anyone on the list hunt this weekend in washington county?
we found the deer to be very active. just wondering if the rut has started-this would be early or is the cold weather got them moving.  We harvested 4 trophy's this weekend all seem to be chasing.  did anyone else experiance this?


----------



## wpeels (Nov 22, 2009)

ive seen one small buck chasin aroun a cut over and by a river and that was the third week of gun season so it was pretty early


----------

